# Worst Class in High School? (Or school in general)



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's just say, I hate English class most of all so far because I'm honors, so that means "I can read a whole 400 page book and take lengthy notes on it in 2 nights." Wrong. "Since we're honors, we can make a 10 page essay on our biggest fear and go INTO DETAIL ON WHY IT SCARES YOU in 1 night." Wrong again. What's your opinion?​


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 25, 2013)

English is my favorite.
But I hate math.

WHY DO I NEED TO PROVE TO YOU THAT THE TRIANGLES FROM THE RECTANGLE YOU CUT IN HALF ARE CONGRUENT?! 
Also, algebra and geometry are useless.


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> English is my favorite.
> But I hate math.
> 
> WHY DO I NEED TO PROVE TO YOU THAT THE TRIANGLES FROM THE RECTANGLE YOU CUT IN HALF ARE CONGRUENT?!
> Also, algebra and geometry are useless.



Math in general is easy for me, but some things in it are realllllly pointless.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

oh im not in highschool yet (middle) so i probably have like no work yet

im in honors english as well idk i do lots of work sometimes and sometimes we barely get anything. i dont rly mind tho even if shes really strict about grading meh. i copy off my friends anyway for homework heh

im in algebra too and its okay its probably my most disliked class simply because i hate math. my algebra teacher is okay i guess but she doesnt really help me if i ask a question like she doesnt explain it very well ...?  i have older friends tho that help me with it so its okay

rest of my classes are good. i dont really stress about school that much


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 25, 2013)

Its my first year of HS and I just don't understand science, biology to be more specific. Everything else is ok. c:


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

tsundere said:


> oh im not in highschool yet (middle) so i probably have like no work yet
> 
> im in honors english as well idk i do lots of work sometimes and sometimes we barely get anything. i dont rly mind tho even if shes really strict about grading meh. i copy off my friends anyway for homework heh
> 
> ...



Honors English in middle school is a breeze. You have been warned.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, considering I switched to private school in 9th (I'm in 11th now), none really.  My least favorite subject?  English.  Even though I can type 5,000 words per hour and have good creativity, it's boring to me.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Honors English in middle school is a breeze. You have been warned.



the advanced class for english at my school (above honors) gets so much work tho

but yeah that sounds tough


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

mapleshine said:


> Its my first year of HS and I just don't understand science, biology to be more specific. Everything else is ok. c:



Biology was easy in 9th grade. My teacher just gave us "College level coloring pages" and that was about all the work we did. He also made the tests ridiculously easy.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 25, 2013)

Ugh I had the worst time in French class, everyone was much older than me. So they would pick on me and make fun of me and the teacher was extremely mean to me and would single me out on purpose to do stuff.... It was extremely hard for me and the principle wouldn't let me drop that class. I had all a's and one F in French because I was so miserable.... I hated high school.... So happy to be out!!


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> Ugh I had the worst time in French class, everyone was much older than me. So they would pick on me and make fun of me and the teacher was extremely mean to me and would single me out on purpose to do stuff.... It was extremely hard for me and the principle wouldn't let me drop that class. I had all a's and one F in French because I was so miserable.... I hated high school.... So happy to be out!!



 My French teacher was pretty fun actually. Her favorite thing to say was FRAPPE LE BEBE!!! (Don't know if I spelled that right) and we actually had a few people from France come and talk to us! I don't think I ever got an A though, only B's.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 25, 2013)

Math.

I'm not good at it and I hated it. _Hated._


----------



## Amyy (Nov 25, 2013)

I actually really like maths..

i dont like science though, science is not my strong point D: i just dont get it :c


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

I knew that Math would be the popular one, only one person for science and nobody for history? I kinda thought that there would be more votes than that for those subjects.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now there's 3 votes for science, so now it's kinda how I thought it would be.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I knew that Math would be the popular one, only one person for science and nobody for history? I kinda thought that there would be more votes than that for those subjects.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Now there's 3 votes for science, so now it's kinda how I thought it would be.


i actually like science even tho i kinda dislike math. or maybe because i rarely get homework


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 25, 2013)

It's gotta be science for me, not because of the lessons (I'm always paying attention), but because of the kids in my class. A lot of them are just plain *******s. This group of three kids were known as the "cool guys" of the classroom, and whenever the teacher is gone, they would cause trouble for the others (they even through a tiny cow figurine at one of my friends in the room). They would usually pick on me and my friend because of how we're not the same as the others, like my taste in films.

For example, I hate those silly _Fast and the Furious_ films, they act like it's the best movie they've seen. Best movie ever? When did _Fast and the Furious_ ever rank up with _The Godfather_, _Schindler's List_, _Seven Samurai_, or _Lawrence of Arabia_? They even beat up this kid I knew because he said he didn't even like those movies.

Also, they never even shut up once when the teacher is gone. They always act like they've just started kindergarten when the teacher is gone, throwing stuff around, etc.

It's basically why I am so annoyed with my science class.


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> It's gotta be science for me, not because of the lessons (I'm always paying attention), but because of the kids in my class. A lot of them are just plain *******s. This group of three kids were known as the "cool guys" of the classroom, and whenever the teacher is gone, they would cause trouble for the others (they even through a tiny cow figurine at one of my friends in the room). They would usually pick on me and my friend because of how we're not the same as the others, like my taste in films.
> 
> For example, I hate those silly _Fast and the Furious_ films, they act like it's the best movie they've seen. Best movie ever? When did _Fast and the Furious_ ever rank up with _The Godfather_, _Schindler's List_, _Seven Samurai_, or _Lawrence of Arabia_? They even beat up this kid I knew because he said he didn't even like those movies.
> 
> ...



Basically what Elementary school was like for me except with video games. "YOU DON'T PLAY CALL OF DUTY IN SECOND GRADE?!?! YOU'RE SO IMMATURE! NINTENDO SUX BECAUSE THEY DON'T USE HD!!!" or something like that.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 25, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Basically what Elementary school was like for me except with video games. "YOU DON'T PLAY CALL OF DUTY IN SECOND GRADE?!?! YOU'RE SO IMMATURE! NINTENDO SUX BECAUSE THEY DON'T USE HD!!!" or something like that.



That's what it's like for teens my age and movies! I like classic films (you know, like those in black-and-white), and they're like "Classic movies suck because they have no colour, boobies, or explosions!". It's one of the reasons I disliked that film _Disturbia_, because if you just look at it again, it's just nothing new, but it's Alfred Hitchcock's _Rear Window_ all over again.


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> Ugh I had the worst time in French class, everyone was much older than me. So they would pick on me and make fun of me and the teacher was extremely mean to me and would single me out on purpose to do stuff.... It was extremely hard for me and the principle wouldn't let me drop that class. I had all a's and one F in French because I was so miserable.... I hated high school.... So happy to be out!!



To add to my last post, French class is the one people want to be in at my HS. Spanish class is strictly NO ENGLISH even on day 1, and Japanese has a whole new alphabet with new sounds, so it's naturally difficult.


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 25, 2013)

Chemistry is my worst subject by far, hate the teacher, hate the work I just hate everything about it. I know it's an important subject an all but it's just so freaking boring. I'll try and do homework but I just find myself opening the book, crying for a minute, and then closing the book again.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 25, 2013)

I SUCKED at Spanish. The fact that I passed two classes amazes me still to this day.


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> Chemistry is my worst subject by far, hate the teacher, hate the work I just hate everything about it. I know it's an important subject an all but it's just so freaking boring. I'll try and do homework but I just find myself opening the book, crying for a minute, and then closing the book again.



Only time I ever hated Science was in 8th grade. The teacher basically just gave us our project for the week and said go. We had to figure out how to do the project ourselves because she wouldn't help us. She also said the normal class average on tests was like a 64% or something like that, and we were the problem. If the average is a D, then you're teaching us a D average.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 25, 2013)

Arts. I hate drawing and molding and ugh.

I love Chemistry and Math. wuts wrong with me and u ?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

P.E. Seriously. And maths since I pretty much barely made it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 25, 2013)

Deutsch, it was HORRIBLE!
What a waste of time, and I hate the language too.

My favorite was English.

I?m from Denmark so the main language class were Danish, I hated that too (except for the fact that we read a lot of awesome books, but I hated having to write about them afterwards.)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

Nah german was fun, except for my last teacher sometimes.

also while i liked art/ceramics I found it too strict sometimes. I mean I'm more of free-sculptor/painter rather than doing something concrete which my teacher also told me, lol. I mean sure I can make a bowl but it gonna be a big flower not a oval-shaped thing.


----------



## unravel (Nov 25, 2013)

Best: computer, math and chemistry
worst: filipino (language)
And no in my school we only have arts in grade school


----------



## Touko (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm best at Art, Japanese and English. But I seriously hate Science. Don't get me wrong here, I love doing experiments for science, only experiments (and dissecting! I feel like the only girl who loves dissecting).
But writing down stuff is pretty boring and I almost fell asleep in class if it wasn't for a fly flying past me.


----------



## unravel (Nov 25, 2013)

Touko said:


> I love doing experiments for science, only experiments (and dissecting! *I feel like the only girl who loves dissecting*).



Psssttt I love dissecting after doing the experiment that's the time I wiggle and play the organs for fun


----------



## Farobi (Nov 25, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Psssttt I love dissecting after doing the experiment that's the time I *wiggle and play the organs for fun*



sry but this made me lol xD


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Arts. I hate drawing and molding and ugh.
> 
> I love Chemistry and Math. wuts wrong with me and u ?



I miss Art(don't have them in high school but have it on middle school) 

I can't think of my least favorite but I'm struggling at maths(the passing mark is too high ) and PE.
I'm best at computer and Chinese, but I like Japanese(it's extracurricular though so I dunno if it counts).


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

P.E. was the class I forgot to put, so that would just be other.


----------



## StarMayor (Nov 25, 2013)

For me, it was Maths. But that was mainly because I was bullied in there and my teacher always looked the other way to it even though he knew it was going on. 

I always found it boring as well. I could never get myself interested in Algebra and Pythagoras and other things in that category. Thankfully, I retained enough of it to net myself a passing grade in the exam.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 25, 2013)

Math and P.E. SUCK. Math because as we all know, it's boring, and P.E. because I hate running and doing pushups.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 25, 2013)

i seriously hate math, algebra I is so boring i just hate it (freshman i know ugh)
i dont care about monomials at all nobody does
p.e. too weight room seriously sucked, i get a break from it though. i have health and fitness next quarter tho


----------



## Trundle (Nov 25, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My French teacher was pretty fun actually. Her favorite thing to say was FRAPPE LE BEBE!!! (Don't know if I spelled that right) and we actually had a few people from France come and talk to us! I don't think I ever got an A though, only B's.



You got... letter grades in high school?


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

Trundle said:


> You got... letter grades in high school?



What other grades are there?


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 25, 2013)

Foreign language. In my World Language class, I'm learning Japanese (there's 6 languages taught in it + I already know some Japanese). I was told time specific greetings aren't common in Japan... that's completely wrong. They're much more common than "konnichiwa". All the other subjects are great, especially art.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> What other grades are there?



Percentages? I'm Canadian and I get a percentage out of 100% for my grades. Do Americans actually get letter grades in high school?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Percentages? I'm Canadian and I get a percentage out of 100% for my grades. Do Americans actually get letter grades in high school?


my friends (american) get percents in high school. i dunno maybe its different for schools


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Percentages? I'm Canadian and I get a percentage out of 100% for my grades. Do Americans actually get letter grades in high school?



Well, I mean we get percentages, but then the percentages also represent a certain letter as well. Each teacher will vary as each class will have a different curve, but usually it goes along the lines of:

90% - 100% = A
80% - 89% = B
70% - 79% = C
60% - 69% = D
59% and below = F


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Different countries use different marks, letter grades, percentages, and signs/symbols to indicate the meaning of one's grade.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

To answer the poll, English. Writing the essays in that class make me just want to claw my skin off.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Well, I mean we get percentages, but then the percentages also represent a certain letter as well. Each teacher will vary as each class will have a different curve, but usually it goes along the lines of:
> 
> 90% - 100% = A
> 80% - 89% = B
> ...



Well, of course. We have that here too, but I guess we just stop referring to the letters after middle school.
Here it's:
95%-100% - A+
86%-94% - A
74% - 85% - B
60% - 73% - C
59% and below - D

I was just confused because I thought the OP was receiving letter grades on his/her report card.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 25, 2013)

p.e.

i also hate math and my teacher doesn't even check my homework so half the time i dont even do it
and history is so boring


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Well, of course. We have that here too, but I guess we just stop referring to the letters after middle school.
> Here it's:
> 95%-100% - A+
> 86%-94% - A
> ...



We receive letter grades on our report cards. Percentages are completely absent on the report cards. If you want to see the specific percent you got, you have to view your grades online.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 25, 2013)

In Middle School, ELA and Math but in ELA my teacher gave me lots of homework in the weekdays like doing 3 paragraphs or like 4 and in weekends it's the same ****ing homework like read for 40 mins and write about what you read 1 or 2 paragraphs. But in Math, you never want to know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Volvagia said:


> p.e.
> 
> i also hate math and my teacher doesn't even check my homework so half the time i dont even do it
> and history is so boring


I also got the same thing in Math too. But in ELA my teacher checks it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> i also hate math and my teacher doesn't even check my homework so half the time i dont even do it
> and history is so boring



That's like my favorite part about math. No teacher I've had in the past few years has ever checked in math homework for a grade. It's either you think you need to do it to help you for the test or not. So if I feel too stressed out with something else, and I fully understand the concept, I just toss the homework to the side and maybe I'll end up going back to it later. I just don't like wasting my time doing something I already understand.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 25, 2013)

For me it's probably history. It's just a subject that doesn't interest me. 
I love English. I'm in level 1 (in Canada that means you're really smart; it means advanced or AP) English and last year I was in advanced Math and Science courses. 
Even though I excel in Chemistry, Physics, and Mathematics courses, English is something that really interests me. I also take quite a few music courses, which I do incredibly well in because I have a lot of natural musical talent. I'm good at History too, I just don't care for it.

Basically, I'm good at everything but I don't like History.
Except Art. I am bad at Art courses.




Superpenguin said:


> We receive letter grades on our report cards. Percentages are completely absent on the report cards. If you want to see the specific percent you got, you have to view your grades online.



Ah, okay. That's interesting. It's like that here in Canada in Elementary and Middle school, but in High school it's all percentages. A big reason why it is like that is because it's easier that way for applying to University (or College), when you need to know your average and all your marks in each subject.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Trundle said:


> For me it's probably history. It's just a subject that doesn't interest me.
> I love English. I'm in level 1 (in Canada that means you're really smart; it means advanced or AP) English and last year I was in advanced Math and Science courses.
> Even though I excel in Chemistry, Physics, and Mathematics courses, English is something that really interests me. I also take quite a few music courses, which I do incredibly well in because I have a lot of natural musical talent. I'm good at History too, I just don't care for it.
> 
> ...




Same for me.  I'm good at everything but don't like English.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> That's like my favorite part about math. No teacher I've had in the past few years has ever checked in math homework for a grade. It's either you think you need to do it to help you for the test or not. So if I feel too stressed out with something else, and I fully understand the concept, I just toss the homework to the side and maybe I'll end up going back to it later. I just don't like wasting my time doing something I already understand.



my math teacher stamps our homework everyday and we have to turn it in the next week and i always lose them so i spend the night before redoing my hw and gdi


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 25, 2013)

Also I hate Social Studies because my teacher is going to give me lots of notes for a chapter test tomorrow. And the test is going to have 4 pages. >.<


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not in high school, but let's just say I HATE SPANISH(not personally). I stink at it and there's a quiz tommorow on clothes D: He doesn't even teach it to us really, I mean he helps us and stuff with games and activities but whenever we can we just use our reference sheets... So yeah..

 And maybe math even though I'm in honors lol [ALL WE DO IS TAKE NOTES NOW] (it's just boring and we're writing a short essay on how math helps us and goals. Its a pretty okay movie about this one guy and his students I think it was the gift of something? Had to do with calculus and math stuff idk)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> I'm not in high school, but let's just say I HATE SPANISH(not personally). I stink at it and there's a quiz tommorow on clothes D: He doesn't even teach it to us really, I mean he helps us and stuff with games and activities but whenever we can we just use our reference sheets... So yeah..
> 
> And maybe math even though I'm in honors lol [ALL WE DO IS TAKE NOTES NOW] (it's just boring and we're writing a short essay on how math helps us and goals. Its a pretty okay movie about this one guy and his students I think it was the gift of something? Had to do with calculus and math stuff idk)




You have to write a story about math?  That's English then, not Math.  I think they're running out of things to assign, lol.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 25, 2013)

I think honestly the worst classes I've had were math and science, because of really bad teachers. It's kind of disappointing because I have had good teachers in the past so I could obviously tell the difference based on how they structured their curriculum and how they tried to always make the class fun and engaging. 

And it's not to say that the class itself isn't interesting. Take physics or chemistry for example, both really interesting in my opinion. I've learned much more on my own time with books or internet than I ever did with all these teachers combined (new teachers every semester btw). And of course there are the teachers who act like you're their only class and you have no other classes you need to worry about?? 

Like you said OP, it's a bit crazy for them to assign so much homework but at the same time they're doing it for a reason. English is just one of those classes that you have to learn to go into detail with.
That wasn't my only problem though. I've had a teacher in AP Spanish that literally assigned huge packets and graded every single part of it. It was a pain, she was so obsessed with the language that she'd rage on occasion if she saw you not writing in pen???

so yeah. final answer would be probably math because I'm not that good at it but I probably would have done better IF MY TEACHERS ACTUALLY KNEW HOW TO TEACH


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Isabella said:


> I think honestly the worst classes I've had were math and science, because of really bad teachers. It's kind of disappointing because I have had good teachers in the past so I could obviously tell the difference based on how they structured their curriculum and how they tried to always make the class fun and engaging.
> 
> And it's not to say that the class itself isn't interesting. Take physics or chemistry for example, both really interesting in my opinion. I've learned much more on my own time with books or internet than I ever did with all these teachers combined (new teachers every semester btw). And of course there are the teachers who act like you're their only class and you have no other classes you need to worry about??
> 
> ...




I agree.  I think there should be a law where teachers have to coordinate how much homework they each give each and every student.  Maybe not a law, but something so that the amount of homework given is not too much and not too little.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 25, 2013)

Riley said:


> I agree.  I think there should be a law where teachers have to coordinate how much homework they each give each and every student.  Maybe not a law, but something so that the amount of homework given is not too much and not too little.



One time I was thinking that teachers could meet up once a week or a fews weeks to plan things like homework and tests/quizzes so that they were evenly spread out so there's not LIKE 3 TESTS ON FRIDAYY


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> One time I was thinking that teachers could meet up once a week or a fews weeks to plan things like homework and tests/quizzes so that they were evenly spread out so there's not LIKE 3 TESTS ON FRIDAYY



Yeah, maybe just something like that.  How hard could that be?  If they work at the same school then they should socialize with each other (if they have not already).


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh civics this year, I have a 40 F D: A huge part is my teacher, who hates everyone... But I usually hate math the most.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Riley said:


> Yeah, maybe just something like that.  How hard could that be?  If they work at the same school then they should socialize with each other (if they have not already).


dont you have to take in account people's schedules
sometimes its just 1 test for someone
sometimes its 3
it would be kinda hard to make it all so that a student would only get 1 test.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 25, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> One time I was thinking that teachers could meet up once a week or a fews weeks to plan things like homework and tests/quizzes so that they were evenly spread out so there's not LIKE 3 TESTS ON FRIDAYY



My old school used to do that, it was soo convenient. You should probably suggest it to your school


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

tsundere said:


> dont you have to take in account people's schedules
> sometimes its just 1 test for someone
> sometimes its 3
> it would be kinda hard to make it all so that a student would only get 1 test.



Unless they give every student one test a week from each class.  That could work.

EDIT: As in one week one class hands out a test, the next week a different one does, and the cycle rotates.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 25, 2013)

Riley said:


> Unless they give every student one test a week from each class.  That could work.
> 
> EDIT: As in one week one class hands out a test, the next week a different one does, and the cycle rotates.


ok but
that would seriously put teachers behind
(well, if my school did that we would be behind. my class doesnt move onto another unit until we're done with a test)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

tsundere said:


> ok but
> that would seriously put teachers behind
> (well, if my school did that we would be behind. my class doesnt move onto another unit until we're done with a test)



Hmm, you have a point there.  Not all teachers do things the same way so it would be hard to stay at the same speed with everyone.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 25, 2013)

Riley said:


> Unless they give every student one test a week from each class.  That could work.
> 
> EDIT: As in one week one class hands out a test, the next week a different one does, and the cycle rotates.



It wouldn't work out well at all per week. the idea is to have tests not on the same day, so like math tests only on tuesdays, history tests only on thursday, etc. since there's typically 4-5 core classes it would work out perfectly and you wouldn't have them all on the same day


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Isabella said:


> It wouldn't work out well at all per week. the idea is to have tests not on the same day, so like math tests only on tuesdays, history tests only on thursday, etc. since there's typically 4-5 core classes it would work out perfectly and you wouldn't have them all on the same day



That makes more sense than the organization plan I was thinking of.  I agree with this.


----------



## Cress (Nov 26, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Ah, okay. That's interesting. It's like that here in Canada in Elementary and Middle school, but in High school it's all percentages. A big reason why it is like that is because it's easier that way for applying to University (or College), when you need to know your average and all your marks in each subject.



Here the percentages give you a plus or minus, but only the letter matters. So if you Get 99% in a class. (A+) or a 91% (A-), you get the letter and symbol, but only the letter matters for when you're being graded.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Superpenguin said:


> That's like my favorite part about math. No teacher I've had in the past few years has ever checked in math homework for a grade. It's either you think you need to do it to help you for the test or not. So if I feel too stressed out with something else, and I fully understand the concept, I just toss the homework to the side and maybe I'll end up going back to it later. I just don't like wasting my time doing something I already understand.



Math this year is annoying because the teacher says she just checks over the homework to see if you did work instead of just writing random numbers, but she marked me off a few points once because I forgot to do ONE PROBLEM! I was just -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



3DSfan134 said:


> Also I hate Social Studies because my teacher is going to give me lots of notes for a chapter test tomorrow. And the test is going to have 4 pages. >.<



That's sounds like every test I do.  Most hard tests have over 100 problems on a scantron that only has room for 100.


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo (Nov 26, 2013)

Highschool was terribad for me. English especially though (had to take two summer school courses because I go D's in them). I just can't into reading at all. Or studying. Did do well on essays though.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 26, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here the percentages give you a plus or minus, but only the letter matters. So if you Get 99% in a class. (A+) or a 91% (A-), you get the letter and symbol, but only the letter matters for when you're being graded.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Wow. My other tests that I took has 2 pages or more.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2013)

I love math, it's my favorite class. In Algebra last year, I did great and I passed with a 98% for the year. Math is the only class that I'm good at. This year, I'm taking Geometry and it's not hard at all. 

History is my least favorite. I find it extremely boring and I'm not even sure why we have to know what happened a hundred years ago. I could never focus in class because it seemed useless to me. The teacher was very nice so I felt bad for not showing her my true potential. All we ever did in that class was watch videos and take notes.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 27, 2013)

I hate Maths, Chemistry, Biology and Physics. The thing is though is that I am doing well in Maths now, and I'm getting a B in it. However, with the sciences I'm getting Cs... It's annoying 'cause our school wants us to get Bs in all of our subjects... Also we are forced to take triple science at a higher level. I don't even understand why. I mean, I understand why maths is a compulsory subject, because you are going to have to deal with numeracy and problems in everyday life... Although to some extent I don't think EVERYTHING you learn in maths is completely useful... But then again I CAN tolerate maths a little more. But sciences... I hate all the sciences SO much. ;; SIGHS.


----------



## unravel (Nov 27, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Psssttt I love dissecting after doing the experiment that's the time I *wiggle and play the organs for fun*





Farobi said:


> sry but this made me lol xD



At least you get that joke xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2013)

I was never a math person, however my friend adores it. I just hate it SO MUCH, and my teacher won't even help me. So I've relied on my sister to help with homework.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2013)

english is thee most boring and stupidest subject i have ever done, and it was the only subject i was good at and got 90% in everything YOLO (surprising i know)


----------



## Lauren (Nov 28, 2013)

I have to pick math, i didn't really hate any class... They all had their down fall but good points (ruling out dance, performing arts and computing). I still passed everything so I don't really hate anything.


----------



## fl0ra (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm not in high school anymore but i have always hated math, public speaking, and science.
_but i kinda have to like science because i'm a nursing student... so, lol._ i'm good at chemistry though.

@*pufflekirby21*, 10 page papers in college are normal thing, js


----------



## Dr J (Nov 28, 2013)

Math and me do not mix. 

However I'm pretty good with English[my marks wouldn't agree with that though, since.. I didn't believe in homework. I regret that decision now; however.]


----------



## cIementine (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm top/honours for everything but maths :3
On average, my English is the standard of someone 4 years older than me.
My maths is above average, but it's my weak spot. 
My science is same for English, as is my French and German.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm top/honours for everything but maths :3
On average, my English is the standard of someone 4 years older than me.
My maths is above average, but it's my weak spot. 
My science is same for English, as is my French and German. 
I hate maths

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm top/honours for everything but maths :3
On average, my English is the standard of someone 4 years older than me.
My maths is above average, but it's my weak spot. 
My science is same for English, as is my French and German. 
I hate maths


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 29, 2013)

Math is the worse subject in the world. It doesn't make sense. I got an infraction for saying how I really felt about math in another thread so I won't go into detail.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2013)

I hated science: I didn't like the people, I didn't understand the subject (and not for a lack of trying - I was never taught the basics in the subject), and I wasn't comfortable with doing experiments. Instead of helping me work out where I went wrong my teacher would just laugh at my mistakes - even worse, he would then broadcast my mistakes to the class so they could laugh too. :/ Naturally, when reports came back at the end of mandatory schooling they bluntly recommended that I don't pursue further study in the sciences. 

On the bright side, I haven't had to set foot in a science classroom since 2008! \o/


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 29, 2013)

I used to love science... Used to... Then I tried to Chemistry and Biology at A-Level... Never again. I also hated maths as I had a teacher who never explained things twice, "clearly you weren't listening", uh no, you just explained it wrong! Plus there was other stuff happening in that class which I spoke about in another thread. I did get a one up on my teacher though when I got a B instead of the D he had constantly told me I'd only be able to achieve, admittedly though my parents did send me to a tutor after they met my teacher...

Now I don't have a worst class as I'm only doing subjects I love- Business, Media and Psychology!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not in High school but middle school so er... I absolutely hate math
Though... Not because I suck at it... It's boring and tons of crap that is probably not going
To.help me in life. I know most of it though so woo...
If you count gym as a class. Then that...


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> If you count gym as a class. Then that...



I forgot about physical education! Argh, I change my answer to that.  I only enjoyed it when we got to use the proper workout equipment in the gym. Actually playing sports was a pain because my face seemed to be a ball magnet.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2013)

Tina said:


> I forgot about physical education! Argh, I change my answer to that.  I only enjoyed it when we got to use the proper workout equipment in the gym. Actually playing sports was a pain because my face seemed to be a ball magnet.



I just enjoyed perving on people in the change room...

I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 30, 2013)

Maths is by far the worst ever


----------



## Charmssparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

I get to do all art classes this freshman year of college (not as fun as it sounds), but once I'm a sophomore I'll be diving into calc and chemistry...yeah, not looking forward to that. (Although I'll get to take more German, so I should survive!)


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tina said:


> I forgot about physical education! Argh, I change my answer to that.  I only enjoyed it when we got to use the proper workout equipment in the gym. Actually playing sports was a pain because my face seemed to be a ball magnet.



Not the only one. People kinda make me a ball magnet... Sucky people who
Find it funny throwing fudging balls at people purposely...
So yeah. I put math first though...
.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 1, 2013)

Science. :|


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I am not a fan of art....
It's sorta boring. When I finish stuff I just start doing charcoal drawings
Arts not my thing


----------



## BananaMan (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not in school anymore but anything that involved math was always my worst subject. I'd start out just fine but if I missed even one day then I'd find it impossible to catch up and the rest of the semester would be a miserable failure.

They weren't really my least favorite classes though. That would have to be Psychology/Sociology. I actually LOVE those subjects but my teacher for them one of the worst people I've ever met in my life and he made those classes tremendously awful to sit through. It was like an hour of torture every single morning.


----------



## Cress (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 2, 2013)

Tina said:


> I hated science: I didn't like the people, I didn't understand the subject (and not for a lack of trying - I was never taught the basics in the subject), and I wasn't comfortable with doing experiments. Instead of helping me work out where I went wrong my teacher would just laugh at my mistakes - even worse, he would then broadcast my mistakes to the class so they could laugh too. :/ Naturally, when reports came back at the end of mandatory schooling they bluntly recommended that I don't pursue further study in the sciences.
> 
> On the bright side, I haven't had to set foot in a science classroom since 2008! \o/



Did I read this right? Give me a high five!


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

Look at the amount of the Math section though...

And I can't possibly agree more. I mean, Algebra 1 & 2 are perfectly fine, I honestly believe we need it in our life (sometimes). Geometry is acceptable, but should not be a requirement. Pre/Calculus? Really? Where in the world or universe did they find the solutions to all these crap? ;z; How can such even exist ; ; ; ; sigh, just sigh

Makes me hate my life ToT


----------



## Cress (Dec 3, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Amazing at the amount of users who chose Maths. I did too. Its the most persistent class, the longest, and perhaps the one that requires the most studying.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not in high school anymore, I'm in college but when I was in high school, chemistry was the worst class for me. In college the worst (most boring really) class I've taken had been political science.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Political science was easy enough though, it was boring but I barely had any homework/outside of school work in that class.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 5, 2013)

For me it was ANYTHING to do with high school. High school really wasn't a good point in my life.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 5, 2013)

Gah, so glad I've been able to drop french. I absolutely hated the lesson and the teacher. Whenever a single person did something slightly wrong, she'd take it out on the whole class and make us all miss break...


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 5, 2013)

I HATE SCIENCE SO MUCH CRIES TO THE SUN

In primary school it was SO easy... Then when I went into year 7 like in 2009 I walked into science thinking "oh this will be an easy class"... I WAS SO WRONG. I SPOKE TOO SOON. IT WAS SO DIFFICULT. I did the worst thing though by choosing not to pay attention... So when my school decided it would be a good idea to throw me into higher level GCSE science on the most challenging examination board, I decided that I was giving up on science. Now I'm sent to stupid science revision lessons to help me out with it... I have my science mock exams next week so if I ever want a hope in hell of moving for sixth form next year I better pass these exams!! CRIES. I usually end up getting Ds and Es in my end of module tests. They've also decided to make these exams linear now so we have to remember a total of 12 different science modules in depth and detail for our final exam in May/June time. I give up. i juST GIVE UP. ;; WHY IS SCIENCE COMPULSORY. The worst one of them all is Biology to be honest. All those different words for different organs and parts of the heart... Good grief. uwu


----------



## Libra (Dec 5, 2013)

Absolutely _hated_ Math. Used to hate French as well, but grew to love it. Good thing too since I now speak, read and write it every day at work. ~_~


----------



## Joey (Dec 5, 2013)

English. Uh, I am so bad at it and it is so boring. I am so bad at writing stories and I think I am going to do ordinary level english when we split into higher and ordinary. Nothing else bothers me that much except Irish. There are only 2 Irish teachers in our school and they are the 2 worst teachers in our school. They know a lot of Irish but they can't teach. Why do we have to learn it anyway? Barely anyone in Ireland speaks Irish anymore... No one will ever use it after school anyway.


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

Math was always my hardest subject in school.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not in high school yet, but I'll just say for the record that I'm going to be as terrible at Math as I am right now. My teacher's put me in the advanced (Algebra) class, and I don't understand a single word coming out her mouth. She thinks that I'm so smart that I should be able to stay in the class (if my grade drops below B I get put in the lower class), but noooo. Nothing clicks, nothing makes sense, I don't know what to do, hnnnngg.

But I love English.  I apparently have this talent for spelling and writing and grammatical stuffs


----------



## oshawott (Dec 14, 2013)

I really hate Spanish class.  It wasn't too bad at first last year but then we had a teacher change and the current teacher ruined both the class and language for me.  She never actually answers our questions, too.  We would ask her questions and she would answer with the wrong answer or she would say everything else and not answer our question at all.  Once, my classmate asked, "Why is it una and not uno?" when referring to time and she spent forever saying other things and not answering the question at all.  I feel like if she wasn't the teacher, I wouldn't mind Spanish so much and my least favorite subject would actually be history.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 14, 2013)

From year 7 to 9, I've always hated maths.
Now I enjoy it much more because I love the class and it's getting slightly easier.

I've always hated English because I've never gotten higher than a C and it's extremely boring. Also, I'm always in bottom set which means I have the mot annoying classes possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also love Science this year, my teachers are very motivational and the subject is fun. Working hard really pays off, now I'm in top sets for every subject (apart from English -_-) and top sets are the best.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 14, 2013)

I think that in High School, I started to like English less as I progressed. How my teachers taught the course, it seemed like it was less about creativity, and more about reading and discussing. It's such a shame that it ended on such a low not.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 14, 2013)

Hated Math. Especially in High School. Numbers and I didn't really get along all that well . Learned what I had to as well as I could, but it was still a pain to learn.


----------



## Paint (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm okay at maths and english but I hate both of them. I'm just terrible at writing what I'm thinking of and in math I never really paid attention during the first years of basic algebra and it's kept me behind - it's embarassing to ask questions and sometimes I just don't understand the layout of everything.

I'm best at sciences and history, though mostly biology.


----------



## Cress (Dec 22, 2013)

Let's try to get to 100 votes!


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

I hated math the most, though I didn't really like anything in school. I'd always zone out into my old world or just draw. 
I'm sure if I paid attention more I would have probably liked science and history the best.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 24, 2013)

I adore English and Drama <3 Despise Maths, Science and Art though. Maths at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 24, 2013)

Awww maths is getting all the hate - I love maths, I took it all the way to the end of school. I love how there's always an answer and if you persist, you'll reach it. 
My least favourite was history. Ugh.


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 24, 2013)

I love math too but probably because I'm Asian. I hate English the most. One of my English teachers gave the harshest quizzes with the most specific questions taken out of books like "The Scarlet Letter" and "Catcher in the Rye." There were only three questions too.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Dec 24, 2013)

Any math class is always the worst!


----------



## Rhea (Jan 3, 2014)

:0 How can everyone hate maths!!? I love it!! History and English are the worst!


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

For sure math. Everything else isn't too horrible.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Maths!!
i could get A's in everything else luckily quite easily, but Maths was always a struggle to get it.
(Im from the UK so i actually have my GCSES now, which are certificates with a grade for each subject.. Maths was my only B ;__; its just so hard!!)

English & History & Languages <3
(now that im doing A-levels i can just study these and no maths woo)


----------



## Farobi (Jan 3, 2014)

Chemistry. Math is fine with me.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

<3 like math

I HATE HISTORY/HUMANITIES/SOCIAL STUDIES *rage mode*


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

/o/ at math result. I like Algebra n stuff, but geo and cal can kiss me goodbye.

I love the others though.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 3, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## Cress (Jan 3, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Awww maths is getting all the hate - I love maths, I took it all the way to the end of school. I love how there's always an answer and if you persist, you'll reach it.





saehanfox said:


> I love math too but probably because I'm Asian.





Rhea said:


> :0 How can everyone hate maths!!? I love it!!





Farobi said:


> Math is fine with me.





PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> <3 like math



XD I'm glad I'm not the only one. I just find it naturally easy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And finally 100 votes!


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so bad at science. Why do you even need to learn about how a solar panel works?


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

I liked maths because if out teacher but now I get a new one so I probably won't like it >_>


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

I had this one class last year called moral foundations. it was god awful. the teacher was one sided in her views and would fail students who didnt agree with her.i hated it


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

I am intelligent, and so, I get the best teachers. I got like level 8 in science, I'm meant to get that in 2/3 years. In math, I ALWAYS get over 90%. English and R.E. are my worst. Level 4 in those!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 4, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I am intelligent, and so, I get the best teachers. I got like level 8 in science, I'm meant to get that in 2/3 years. In math, I ALWAYS get over 90%. English and R.E. are my worst. Level 4 in those!



I was always the opposite  A*'s in R.E and A's in English were easy for me, but i really had to work to get my A's in Science in the end


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 4, 2014)

Apparently, in Connecticut they switched the grading so it's only BE, P, M and E until high school, where it's always been percentages. No more letters.


----------



## Redacted (Jan 9, 2014)

OK


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

I have dyscalculia (like dyslexia, only with numbers) so when I was at school I was always _terrible_ at maths, even if the teachers took extra time to explain certain things to me. Strings of numbers just look like gibberish to me. It was really frustrating to get such abysmal grades when I was getting straight As in every other class (except for P.E, another thing I was utterly crap at).


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in the UK, but Foreign Language.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2014)

I like all my classes.  But if I had to choose, Pre-Cal


----------

